# MAJ Benjamin Follansbee- 4th Bn, 3rd SFG(A)



## Etype (Dec 18, 2012)

http://oefkia.blogspot.com/2012/12/us-army-green-beret-veteran-of.html

RIP, brother.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP, brother. Your service to your country will always be honored.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP. Hope you found peace.


----------



## ProPatria (Dec 18, 2012)

Rest In Peace, your watch is over.


----------



## tova (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2012)

So sad.

Rest in Peace Sir.

Calm winds and soft landings.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 18, 2012)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Bloodline (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## HALO99 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 19, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir!


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 19, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Major.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fest In God's Peace, Major.


----------



## Worldweaver (Dec 20, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Sir.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very sad indeed.  Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 20, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 20, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## elle (Dec 20, 2012)

Rest In Peace, prayers to his family.


----------



## CDG (Dec 20, 2012)

Very sad.  I hope you're at peace now, Sir. RIP.


----------



## JBS (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn. RIP, sir.


----------

